# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zeldenrust (Gemert)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zeldenrust

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Palissade, Gemert

Adres: Julianastraat 2-006, Gemert

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkpalissade.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zeldenrust*

----------

